# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  ΝΕΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΓΙΟ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟ

## athannikos

ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ?ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΟΜΒΟΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΓΙΟ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΠΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΑΦΗ ΕΧΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΝΗΘΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΡΥΟΝΕΡΙ.ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ?

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες,

Αν τυχόν βλέπεις προς Καπανδρίτι, υπάρχει ο κόμβος του eLeCtRoNiOs (#7664) στα 11,6 χλμ. 
Σίγουρα είναι αρκετά τα χιλιόμετρα και το WiND δείχνει οτι υπάρχουν κάποια εμπόδια κοντά στο Καπανδρίτι, αλλά πιθανόν και να έχεις σήμα αρκετό για link , εφόσον χρησιμοποιήσεις εξοπλισμό πολύ καλής ποιότητας (μεγάλο πιάτο, ή grid 24άρα, κάρτα με εξαιρετική ευαισθησία λήψης, ελάχιστο καλώδιο μεταξύ κάρτας, κεραίας).

Βγάλε φωτογραφίες με τη θέα που έχεις και ανέβασέ τες εδώ.
Επειδή στον Αγ. Στέφανο δεν υπάρχει ακόμη η ανάπτυξη που θα έπρεπε, ίσως επιβάλλεται να στήσεις κάποιο access point "φάρο" ώστε να συγκεντρωθούν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι της περιοχής.

Τέλος, μη γράφεις με κεφαλαία, γιατί είναι σαν να φωνάζεις.

----------


## athannikos

βλεπω πολυ καλα το καπανδριτι.η αποσταση μεταξυ καρτας και κεραιας θα ειναι πραγματικα ελαχιστη.χρειαζεται να συνεννοηθω με καποιον για να κανουμε ενα σκαναρισμα?απο εξοπλισμο τι θα χρειαστω?

----------


## dti

Επικοινώνησε με τον eLeCtRoNiOs (#7664). Αν υπάρξει πρόβλημα με τον εξοπλισμό, θα μπορούσα να δανείσω μία grid & κάρτα.

----------


## Olympic

προς ενημέρωση σήμερα που πέρασα από τον neuron είδα ότι έχει πάρα πολύ καλή οπτική με αγ.στέφανο και έχει στήσει εξοπλισμό προς εκεί

----------


## Top_Gun

Παιδια καντε κατι για να βγει awmn και ο Αγ.Στεφανος..Ειναι περιοχη κλειδι για την επεκταση του δικτυου και βορειοτερα...!!

Αν χρειαστειτε βοηθεια εδω ειμαστε να κανουμε οτι μπορουμε!


Υ.Γ Βασιλη και neuron βγαλτε Αγ Στεφανο οεο

----------


## Olympic

ξέρεις ποιος περιμένει λινκ από άγιο στέφανο να το προωθήσουμε ?

----------


## apou

Γειά χαρά σε όλους


Καθότι νέος στο forum θα το έχανα αυτό το topic, το είδα κατά τύχη στο RSS...!

Υπαρχουν μάλιστα και πολοί ασύνδετοι στην περιοχή Αγ. Στέφανος κλπ
π.χ.
gosta (#7541)
maravelos (#8140)
mavridis (#8735)
skyline (#12541) ?
billaras (#11875)
κ.ά

Ξέρει κάποιος από τους παλαιότερους αν έχει εκδηλωθεί ενδιαφέρον από τον Αγιο Στέφανο για ΒΒ; ένα if είναι διαθέσιμο προς τα εκεί.

----------


## dti

Κάπου εκεί δεν είναι κι ο Richard, node #9652 που προσπαθεί να συνδεθεί με str1der (στην Εκάλη) και με Sir_Pretender (στο Βαρνάβα);

Σχετικό topic: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=416304#416304

----------


## Richard

> Κάπου εκεί δεν είναι κι ο Richard, node #9652 που προσπαθεί να συνδεθεί με str1der (στην Εκάλη) και με Sir_Pretender (στο Βαρνάβα);
> 
> Σχετικό topic: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=416304#416304


Ναι. Έτσι είναι. Ίσως έχουμε νέα σε 10 μέρες.

Richard

----------


## Olympic

αν αποφασιστεί μπορούμε να το δρομολογήσουμε, να ενημερώσω τον neuron για να ενεργήσει κατάλληλα ......
από εμάς θα έχει το support

----------


## apou

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Κάπου εκεί δεν είναι κι ο Richard, node #9652 που προσπαθεί να συνδεθεί με str1der (στην Εκάλη) και με Sir_Pretender (στο Βαρνάβα);
> 
> Σχετικό topic: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=416304#416304
> 
> 
> Ναι. Έτσι είναι. Ίσως έχουμε νέα σε 10 μέρες.
> 
> Richard


Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ για την υποστήριξη.
Θα είχε νόημα να ανεβεί ένα κατευθυντικό if που να στοχεύει προς Άγιο Στέφανο σαν φάρος ;  ::

----------


## Richard

Τα 3 if (τα δικά μου) είναι σε master mode τώρα αλλά θέλουν alignment. Έχουμε κανονίσει με τον eLeCtRoNiOs ότι σε μερικές μέρες θα κάνουμε δουλειά. Όταν είναι θα σας γράφουμε και θα σας πάρουμε τηλ.

Richard (έχω αλλάξει κινητό και είναι 6939518117)

----------


## apou

Γειά χαρά σε όλους

Μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκαν 2 IFs προκειμένου να δούμε αν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι με Αγ. Στέφανο  :: 

IF 1: πιάτο 80cm με στόχευση προς Αγ. Στέφανο/Άνοιξη (θεού θέλοντος  :: )
SSID: AWMN-11607-XXXX_1 
Συχνότητα: 5.500GΗz

IF 2: Omni 13 dBi (για φάρος)
SSID: AWMN-11607-AP 
Συχνότητα: 2.417GHz

Αν το πετύχετε σε κανένα από τα scan που κάνετε, στείλτε pm μήπως και καταφέρουμε να ζωηρέψουμε την περιοχή  ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Ωραίος!! Όλο και κάτι θα γίνει μαλλον.

----------


## universalelectronics

Νομιζω οτι εχω οπτικη (bilaras) με Αγιο Στεφανο για εξεταστε το, υπαρχη διαθεσιμο interface για αμεσο link.

----------


## apou

> Γειά χαρά σε όλους
> 
> Μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκαν 2 IFs προκειμένου να δούμε αν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι με Αγ. Στέφανο 
> 
> IF 1: πιάτο 80cm με στόχευση προς Αγ. Στέφανο/Άνοιξη (θεού θέλοντος )
> SSID: AWMN-11607-XXXX_1 
> Συχνότητα: 5.500GΗz
> 
> IF 2: Omni 13 dBi (για φάρος)
> ...


Τo IF 1 χρησιμοποιήθηκε για backbone σύνδεση  :: , εδώ και λίγες μέρες εκπέμπει μόνο το IF 2 που πιθανόν να φαίνεται από Αγ. Στέφανο και γειτονικές περιοχές.

----------


## Richard

Γειά σας

Θα είμαι πάλι στο Αγ. Στέφανο άπο 26-07 για να δούμε τι τρέχει.

Richard

----------


## Cha0s

Αν βγει ο Αγ. Στέφανος στο AWMN ίσως μπορέσει να συνδεθεί και η Forthnet (Datacenter Internet Hellas) στο δίκτυο!

Υπάρχουν 4-5 άτομα που δουλεύουν εκεί που είναι backbone κόμβοι στο δίκτυο οπότε υπάρχει ανθρώπινο δυναμικό για εκεί  :: 

Edit: απότι βλέπω η απόσταση είναι 1.8km με την Forthnetαν και δείχνει το wind να υπάρχουν κάποια εμπόδια...

----------


## Richard

Υπάρχουν 4-5 άτομα που δουλεύουν εκεί που είναι backbone κόμβοι στο δίκτυο οπότε υπάρχει ανθρώπινο δυναμικό για εκεί
=============================================
Γειά σας

θα κάνετε εσείς την επαφή μαζί τους;

Richard

----------

